# Can anyone make me a Graphic Sig and Avatar



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

Im pretty new to this all and don't have the programs to do it so i was wondering if anyone who can make one make one for me? Please and thank you if you can.
Can you make me a sig with as many of these as possible?
Leo 



Howler 


Sundai 



Taz 




Thurber 


Dusty 



Lil Bit 


Wild Thing 



Mystic



Also could you make this Pic into my avatar that says rub my bellay?


If you can thanks

Also could you make a second sig with my dogs

Butch

Foxie

Diesel

SB


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

There's something for your avatar. Nothing too special lol. And I spelled "belly" instead of "bellay". Hope that's ok....


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

DesnBaby made you the graphics -- they are in the other thread. I hope you understand, it's just that it's a lot of pics, and that can be kind of overwhelming when you're trying to make a good quality graphic. We have a size restriction here too -- which makes it even harder.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, I also posted this here for you.

Here catprotector :wink: . Save them to your computer and upload them to your own gallery:
















I don't know how to do the flashing one, sorry  . My program lets me do it, but it comes out too small :?.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Here it is as an animation, let me know when you have saved it to your space so I can take it off mine. If you want it to change faster or slower let me know
(Make sure when you saved it that you save it as *.gif file otherwise you will lose the animation)


----------



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks their great


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Catprotector please upload your signature to the forum or photobucket or image shack. That site doesn't work :roll: .


----------



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh yeah i knew that sorry lol had a moment


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No problem, lol :lol: :wink: . Did you link the signature back to image shack by the way or did you do that by mistake?


----------

